# Atlantic City



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Any fishing around the city. Would like a few nice flounder.

Bill


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Plug look at my post "A Little Flukin" below


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Fished that pontoon boat few years ago did not know it was still there thanks for info.

Bill


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Check out Brigintine, NJ


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

+2 on the pontoon boat the Capt. is a nice guy.


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

I forgot to tell about bait store in Brigintine, NJ yesterday. It's called Rip Tide. It's about 5 - 10 minutes from AC. I also think they have pier over in Brigintine as well. http://riptidebaitandtackle.com/index.php


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks


----------

